
Ask HN: What is the role of an advisor in startup? - n_t
I was asked by an early stage startup to advise them on certain technical aspects due to my industry experience and network. Since, I never have taken such role formally, just wanted to set clear goals for myself prior to accepting to advise.<p>1. What is expected from startup advisor in terms of actual work and hours?<p>2. Does non-board member advisor have any legal implications &#x2F; liabilities? I wont have any pay but part of equity, does that change anything?<p>3. What are advisor&#x27;s boundary, are they suppose to advise and then let founders take it or leave it? or should they consider themselves as one of the employees?<p>4. Who would be an ideal advisor for your startup?<p>*edited for formatting.
======
saran945
I could not not answer 1-3.

"Who would be an ideal advisor for your startup?" someone who do not give
advice. who really cares about the product, understand the problem/idea at
deeper level. be as a helper or friend on various matters that helps to solve
many chicken-egg problems, weighting on various assumptions, the area's where
entrepreneur did not foresee it. accelerate the things where founders lack at,
be with them in long term, and shares success or failure along with the
founders emotionally. - from my point of view.

